# desinfec't bearbeiten, remastern oder neu bauen!?



## Gadget2 (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich hänge immer noch an meinem BeagleBone Projekt.

Ziel ist es quasi vom Büro aus auf entfernten Rechnern das desinfec't-System zu starten und eine Viruskontrolle durchzuführen.

Bisher realisiert ist:

mein BeagleBone weckt den entfernten Rechner über WOL
und das BeagleBone fungiert als PXE-Bootserver und lässt entfernte Rechner das desinfec't starten

Um natürlich dann auch aus dem Büro den Virusscan durchzuführen müsste auf dem desinfec't dann auch noch zumindest SSH laufen, schön wäre noch VNC.
Zudem sollte zur Sicherheit das root PW geändert werden...

Bisher habe ich versucht, dass desinfec't manuell zu remastern: LiveCD manuell remastern
Das selbe wurde auch mit UCK versucht: LiveCD manuell remastern
Jetzt habe ich auch mal versucht auf Basis von Ubuntu 12.04.3-server das ganze selbst zu bauen, dies hat auch mit ClamAV, Antivir und Bitdefender bisher funktioniert, nur Kaspersky mag nicht so wirklich und will wahrscheinlich den Lizensschlüssel haben, den ich irgendwie nicht mehr auf der desinfec't finde.

Hat dazu noch irgendwer Ideen?


----------



## milesdavis (3. Oktober 2013)

Die Lizenzen da drauf laufen ja auch aus!!!



> Desinfec't ist ein Projekt des c't magazins aus dem Heise Zeitschriften Verlag. Es wurde realisiert mit freundlicher Unterstützung von
> 
> 
> Avira
> ...



Das ist nicht umsonst!!


----------

